# laser hair removal



## lisamciver (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there a CPT code for laser hair removal for folliculitis.  I want to send a claim to inurance, may have to use unlisted procedure.  This is not cosmetic.
Thanks


----------



## rnrray2005 (Jun 5, 2014)

We use 17380


----------

